# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Seattle to LA

## oricoop

Hi Guys,
Me and my brother planning a road trip from Seattle to LA.
We are not so into wild nature but more looking for interesting nice towns/people and culture.
The thing is that we don't have a lot of time - about 12-13 days for the journey. We most def wants to stay at least 2 nights in Seattle at the beginning and 2-3 nights at SF. 
Any recommendations for trip? Do you think we can have nice tour in only 12 days?
Thanks,
Ori

----------


## DonnaR57

Welcome to RTA!

Seattle to LA is definitely doable in 12 days -- are you speaking of round trip or one way? With one way you'd have a lot of time to do things such as drive SF to LA along the PCH, head a little east to Yosemite, see Crater Lake in Oregon, or similar.  


Donna

----------


## joblogle

I drove that route last year and highly recommend stopping off at San Luis Obispo, CA (on a Thursday if you can, they have an amazing street market and shut off the whole town for it!) as well as having a night somewhere in Californian wine country. We stayed in Healdsburg and hired bikes for the day: cycling those country roads was one of the best experiences of my life! So beautiful. 

Definitely spend a day or two in Portland, OR too. That town is fantastic.

Ps driving the PCH is a must!

----------


## oricoop

Can someone recommend me how many days should I stay at every city? Where on the way it's the best to stay for the night? And most important, how much time the road gonna take me?

This is my early plan:
2 nights in Seattle
3 nights on the way from Seattle to SF (should i do this at 2 or 4?)
2-3 nights in SF
1 night on the way from SF to LA
2 nights in LA

Sounds reasonable?

----------


## DonnaR57

Yes, very reasonable.  It's about 1200 miles (depending on where you use PCH-1 and where you use I-5 or other roads). 

Whether you do Seattle to San Francisco in 2 LONG days, 3 slightly shorter days, or 4 very short days, depends on what you want to accomplish. One year, we went from Concord, CA (East of the bay) to Medford, OR, then the next day up to Olympia, WA (south of Seattle). These were days at about 400 or 450 miles of mostly interstate driving, but we were towing a travel trailer.  What you COULD do, if you were interested -- drive from Seattle down to Crater Lake National Park one day, spend the next day circling Crater Lake and seeing the area, and then the following day drive down to San Francisco.  

A suggestion was made to stop off at San Luis Obispo on the way down, particularly if you are there on a Thursday and like markets. Other ideas -- Monterey, Hearst Castle San Simeon, any of the missions along the way such as the one at San Luis Obispo or La Purisma, or Solvang. 


Donna

----------

